

Merge Wufoo and Weebly - binnymathews

I think it makes a lot of sense to merge / combine wufoo and weebly (both Y Combinator funded) into a single company - <p>1. Both address the same pain of creating online pages without having to write code.<p>2. Most people creating websites inevitably have to create some kind of form on their website. <p>3. The combined company's services is probably much more appealing to a buyer (maybe some online store manager) than two individual form and web page creation companies.<p>Any thoughts ?<p>Thanks

======
epi0Bauqu
Mergers & acquisitions are really complicated, and often are unsuccessful by a
variety of metrics even when they look good on paper. This is especially true
of M&A between two very small companies. And I would imagine YC doesn't own
much of either company, so beyond a mere suggestion, it would be up to those
companies to individually choose that path among the universe of their
possible options.

That being said, the idea of a merger here doesn't even make much sense to me.
Wufoo seems more targeted at business and Weebly at personal. But I don't know
too much about either having never used either for real, so I'll stop here.

------
SwellJoe
The guys in the companies have met, though I don't think either are looking
for a merger. I'm sure they've discussed "synergies".

They are, despite appearances to the contrary, being used in very different
markets, as epi hints at. Wufoo is very heavily tilted towards business users,
with a client list including a nice little chunk of the Fortune 500 (and
Virtualmin, Inc. as we use it for our "get a T-shirt" form). Weebly is heavily
favored by individuals. I don't know of any big businesses using Weebly, but
they've got like a billion people using it for personal websites (I've setup
one, and I might even move my personal blog over).

Wufoo did just add a very simple checkout module, which may be the thing that
pushes them into the mainstream with individuals selling small goods. But I
dunno if that's how it's shaking out. I suspect it is small businesses and
organizations, like always, but now they're collecting payments for their
field trips or bake sales or T-shirts or whatever it is they're organizing
with the form.

